# This is going to be my entry-Uno



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's my entry for the next contest.... 


Uno likes to pose, lol.
sorry the picture is so big, you can see it on my avatar too.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

D'aaawwww, he's cute!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Great photo! Love how not only is it a close up, but he is also 'waving his arms'.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats a good entry!


----------



## bettalover94 (Jan 10, 2011)

*SO PRETTY!
How do you get suck good pictures of your fish?

*


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

dukie1346 said:


> Here's my entry for the next contest....
> 
> 
> Uno likes to pose, lol.
> sorry the picture is so big, you can see it on my avatar too.


how do you enter into the contest?


----------

